# Dieter Hildebrandt ist tot



## Claudia (20 Nov. 2013)

*Dieter Hildebrandt ist tot*

*Kabarettist Dieter Hildebrandt ist tot. Er starb in der Nacht zu Mittwoch in einem Münchner Krankenhaus im Alter von 86 Jahren. Das bestätigte seine Frau Renate (77, seit 21 Jahren verheiratet).*
Erst am Dienstag war bekannt geworden, dass Hildebrandt schwer an Krebs erkrankt ist. Er lag nach Angaben seines engen Freundes Dieter Hanitzsch auf der Palliativstation.
Die Diagnose Prostatakrebs hatte er nach Angaben der Münchner Zeitung „tz” erst im Sommer bekommen. Alle geplanten Auftritte wurden danach abgesagt. 

Nachdem sich sein Zustand vor wenigen Wochen gebessert hatte, durfte Hildebrandt zunächst nach Hause. Dann der schwere Rückschlag: Auch Leber und andere Organe waren befallen. „Ich werde kämpfen bis zum Schluss“, sagte Hildebrandt noch zur Zeitung „tz“.
*Dieter Hildebrandt galt als einflussreichster Kabarettist in Deutschland. Jahrzehntelang las er den Mächtigen die Leviten. *
Er war Anfang der 1950er-Jahre als Platzanweiser zum Kabarett gekommen. 1955 gründete er in München-Schwabing das Kabarett „Die Namenlosen” und nach dessen Auflösung 1956 gemeinsam mit dem Sportreporter Sammy Drechsel die „Münchner Lach- und Schießgesellschaft”. 
*17 Jahre lang trat Hildebrandt dort auf. Im Fernsehen war er 23 Jahre im ARD-„Scheibenwischer” zu sehen.*


Quelle:Bild.de


----------



## Tigy (20 Nov. 2013)




----------



## MetalFan (20 Nov. 2013)

Krasse Sache - gestern erst ist die Krankheit öffentlich geworden und 24 Stunden später erliegt er ihr. 

Seinen Platz in der deutschen politischen Kabarettszene und dem TV kann ihm niemand mehr nehmen!

R.I.P.


----------



## Duant (20 Nov. 2013)

ich dachte schon ich hätte mich verlesen. hab gestern nur etwas von "krank" im videotext gelesen.

sein humor bleibt unvergessen.....


----------



## Sachse (20 Nov. 2013)

R.I.P 

deine Sketche und politischen Statements werden unvergessen sein


----------



## mbabe (20 Nov. 2013)

Schade  Er war meines Erachtens DIE Leitfigur im deutschen Politkabarett und seine Art Sätze nicht zu Ende zu bringen war einfach grandios. Niemand konnte ihm etwas anhaben und doch wusste jeder was er sagen wollte...

Ruhe in Frieden, Dieter!


----------



## armin (20 Nov. 2013)

ein großer Verlust..


----------



## Brian (20 Nov. 2013)

Er war einer der ganz grosen Kaberetisten in Deutschland,möge er in Frieden ruhen...


----------



## stuftuf (20 Nov. 2013)

wir werden ihn nie vergessen!


----------



## Robe22 (21 Nov. 2013)

Das ist wirklich schade. Ich fand ihn genial als Paparazzo bei Kir Royal.


----------



## Ludger77 (22 Nov. 2013)

Ein GROßER ist gegangen. Werde Ihn vermissen!!


----------



## Tigy (5 Dez. 2013)

*Abschiedslied für Dieter Hildebrand*
Playing Abschiedslied für Dieter Hildebrandt by Andreas Rebers - picosong


----------

